# Danio infected with a weird disease



## Moo (Mar 27, 2006)

A couple days ago I noticed that one of my Zebra Danio was somewhat "bent" as the best way to put it. It's body is straight until about half way when his tail bends down at about a 20 degree angle. At the top of the bend their is an open wound that is white and roughly the half the size of an eraser on the end of a pencil. I have no idea what it is and it appeared literally overnight. The aquarium is planted and 20 gal with 11 neon tetra, 2 dwarf gourami, 5 rainbow fish, and 2 other Zebra Danio if that helps in the diagnosis. On a side note, I have had one neon and another danio die recently, within the past 2 weeks, for no apparent reason.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Fish Tuberculosis is the probable cause. Very common, impossible to treat, takes a long long time for it to cause damage apparent enough to see. You will want to euthanize it so that it doesn't die and spread the disease from the other fish eating its flesh. It's likely that your other fish have it as well, although you might not see problems until a fish dies suddenly.

Actually, I think my danios are infected too. I've had a couple of suspicious deaths from emaciation (months ago) and now one is very skinny with another looking misshappen from what I'm thinking might be internal growths. I think I'm going to quarantine the lot. 

I found this article helpful: http://www.4qd.org/Aqua/disease/tb.html


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

it does sound like TB but it could also be a vitamin defeciancy.. i have a fish with the deficancy. other than her getting tired more often than the other fish she lives a happy normal life. she has had a bent spine for almost 4 months now and no other fish has developed the same problem. if at all possible quarintene the fish to be on the safe side just in case it is TB. im also sorry about your recent loss and i hope you dont loose this fish

good luck


----------



## Moo (Mar 27, 2006)

I quarantined the fish but he just seemed to be getting worse and worse. It came to the point where he'd just lay on his side and twitch a lot when he tried to move so unfortunately I had to put him down. Don't worry, I did it humanely.


----------

